# Non-plant eating snails?



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

Anybody know of a variety of snail that won't eat live plants? I'm setting up a betta tank and I want to plant it, but it won't be large enough for any other type of algae eater.

Thanks!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Some common ramshorn snails won't eat healthy plants. But will often feed on dying or struggling ones.


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

you could just get apple snails,,, "Prefers dead and rotting plants and artificial foods like fish food; doesn't eat healthy plants unless no other food is available. This makes the Pomacea bridgesii snail a good choice for planted aquaria." - www.applesnail.net -


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

at walmart- golden mysteries


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Malaysian trumpet snails.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

All good choices and all are effective. Note than the mystery snail is in the same family as the apple snail. Some think they are the same. MTS are heavy breeders and can overrun a tank in a week or 2 unless kept in check.


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks everybody!


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

P. bridgesii (non-plant-eating apple snails) are quite cool, but are not the best at eating algae. For that you want a nerite snail, see the bottom of this page:
http://www.applesnail.net/content/snails_various.php
I have a little tank with one P. bridgesii and one nerite. The applle snail prefers to eat fish food, but the nerite spends all his time roaming the glass with his teeth going. So the nerite wins for algae control, but the apple snail is much more interesting to watch, as he comes a good way out of his shell, and waves his long antennae around. The nerite stays pretty much under his shell.

Warning, though, some bettas will try to eat snails. It depends on the personality of the fish.


----------

